# Wasatch Front Extended Buck Pics



## mitchstowe (Sep 29, 2009)

I have been hunting the extended front for a couple of years now and missed quite a few good bucks do to pure buck fever. I would love to see some pics of ya'll's wasatch extended bucks. stories would be good too.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmmm, I guess nobody has killed any good bucks...


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I shot one....dandy too!


----------



## mitchstowe (Sep 29, 2009)

Lets see em'!!!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> I shot one....dandy too!


+1


----------



## mitchstowe (Sep 29, 2009)

well **** I guess im going to have to go up in the morning before work to see If maybe I can get a picture to put on this **** post. I have a hard time believing that there is no one here with extended buck pics come on boys.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

May be the bucks on the front have been exploited enough... :idea:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> May be the bucks on the front have been exploited enough... :idea:


ding ding we have a winner :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I set my trail camera up in a good spot yesterday. This fall will be my first year of actively hunting the front.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I set my trail camera up in a good spot yesterday. This fall will be my first year of actively hunting the front.


About ****ing time! :wink: :mrgreen: We ought to get together and go hit the Front sometime.


----------



## mitchstowe (Sep 29, 2009)

can anyone recommend a good trail camera that wont cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I got the moultry from cabelas. It's only $99 and I love it. It doesn't have a view finder but my buddies that have them say they're not worth the extra money because you can't zoom in with them.


----------



## mitchstowe (Sep 29, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> I got the moultry from cabelas. It's only $99 and I love it. It doesn't have a view finder but my buddies that have them say they're not worth the extra money because you can't zoom in with them.


Sweet.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I set my trail camera up in a good spot yesterday. This fall will be my first year of actively hunting the front.


watch out for big foot I hear he has been spotted on a trail camera this year!! :shock:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I have a whole folder of pictures of peoples bucks from the extended last year and previous years. I think I would get in trouble posting other people's pics, so I won't do that. If you send me your email I will shoot some over too you.


----------

